# Las Vegas -- price no object, best restaurant



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, so we like to eat and it shows  .  Heading to Vegas in November and want to have dinner at THE best seafood restaurant in town.  Tuggers what do you suggest and why?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 23, 2007)

the big question - what kind of seafood? 

from looking recently i was surprised only 2 places start at ~$200pp and have an actual dress code. northing else starts much above ~$100pp or requires a jacket, etc.

http://www.mgmgrand.com/dining/joel-robuchon-at-the-mansion-french-restaurant.aspx
http://www.mgmgrand.com/dining/joel-robuchon-at-the-mansion-french-restaurant-a-la-carte-menu.aspx
-L’OEuf de Poule mollet et friand au caviar et au saumon fumé
Crispy soft boiled egg with smoked salmon and oscetra caviar
-L’Amadaï cuit en écailles croustillantes et servi sur une nage au yuriné
Amadai in a lily bulb broth
-Le Bar poêlé à la citronnelle avec une étuvée de jeunes poireaux
Pan-fried sea bass with a lemon grass foam and stewed baby leeks

http://www.harrahs.com/casinos/caesars-palace/restaurants-dining/restaurant-guy-savoy-detail.html
http://www.harrahs.com/guysavoy/specialty.html
TGV MENU:
The 90 Minute Experience from $190 plus tax.
A perfect intro to Savoy's sublime culinary artistry.
- *Marinated Tuna, Heirloom Spring Vegetables
"Raw and Cooked"*
- Artichoke and Black Truffle Soup, Toasted Mushroom Brioche, and Black Truffle Butter
- American Prime Beef Tenderloin and Paleron à la Française or *Red Snapper "en Croûte de Sel et Poivres", Fennel and Artichoke Salad, Coriander Jus*
- Chocolate Desert

"formal attire" Joel Robuchon @ Mansion @ MGM 
"jacket required" Guy Savoy @ Caesars 

"jacket and tie preferred" Le Cirque @ Bellagio
"jacket preferred" Prime @ Bellagio
"jacket suggested" Alex @ Wynn

ive also heard good things about Jasmine and their menu, which can clearly compete with the above restaurants cost-wise >

http://www.bellagio.com/pages/din_jasmine.asp
http://www.bellagio.com/pages/din_menu_jasmine.asp
-Braised Superior Shark's Fin-2oz.
Silver sprouts & Jin Wah Ham
-Australian Abalone
Braised abalone slice in oyster sauce
-Australian Crystal Crab
Wok-fried with roasted minced Garlic & Sun-dried Chili
-Alaska Giant Clam
Two Style, Sauteed filet with Young Chives & Silver Sprouts
Wok-fried belly with Spicy Salt
-Soya Chilean Sea Bass
Chilean Sea Bass roasted with Rose Dew wine with Ginger soy, Lotus root, Shitake Mushroom & Asparagus

ill bet they could get sea cucumber, conpoy, and fish maw too.

looking at Zagat, Michael Mina has the highest ratings in the seafood category for both food(27) and service(26)
(also most expensive in seafood category @ $82) http://www.bellagio.com/pages/din_mina.asp

next 2 on Zagat, with regional cuisine >
Nobhill - Californian, Seafood 26/25/$80 http://www.mgmgrand.com/dining/nobhill-californian-restaurant.aspx 
(also Michael Mina )

Bartolotta Ristorante di Mare @ Wynn - Italian, Seafood 26/24/$70


----------



## Barbeque (Aug 23, 2007)

I heard about a Seafood Buffet at the Rio that sounded pretty good a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 24, 2007)

Gulp what happened to the pricing in Vegas -- just kidding, I asked for it   I was guessing  $100pp but $200pp, yipes.

Thank you all.  We love Chilean seabass, rare ahi, lobster, non-smelly fish


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert, but a few years ago we had Thanksgiving dinner in the revolving restaurant at the Stratosphere.  It was an amazing meal, made even better by the sunset views of the lights on the Strip.  The food was excellent.

Dave


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 24, 2007)

i thought it was incredible *only* 2 restaurants have standard tasting menus @ the $200+pp level, considering its vegas  (and theyre the *only* ones with an actual dress code - disappointing IMHO but not at all surprising - dress codes seem to be disappearing everywhere )

with joel robuchon's ala carte menu, im sure you could spend $100pp.

same with jasmine - zagat says $59. or you could order all the stuff i listed  

and for a "pure" seafood place, $80 @ Michael Mina (2 places/menus for that matter) seems great.

id recommend having people get an idea of what they want to order before going, and pick the restaurant(s) that way. you could also try custom/special orders too if you do that.

if you really like chilean sea bass it might be worth trying to find out where its the best. i tried a few searches, didnt really come up with anything that solid.


----------



## Diane (Aug 24, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Gulp what happened to the pricing in Vegas -- just kidding, I asked for it   I was guessing  $100pp but $200pp, yipes.
> 
> If you don't want to gulp again don't go to the fixed price restauant at The Wynn -- $385 per person when we last in Vegas in December 2005.  Does include wine (haha).  Can't tell you how good it is or isn't.
> 
> Diane


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 24, 2007)

*Hugo's Cellar*

Our favorite Vegas dine dining place is Hugo's Cellar in the basement of the 4 Queen's Hotel on Freemont Street. 

~$80 - $100 per person.   It's very old school type of place without a dress code.  It's been a winner with our friends and family for several years now.  I've been told the seafood is very good.  I usually go for their very very very good steaks.   Reservations are usually needed.

http://www.hugoscellar.com/


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 24, 2007)

> fixed price restauant at The Wynn -- $385 per person



wow, assuming the wine was about the same as right now ($30) that would mean $355 tasting menu, about the same as joel robuchon's right now. ill bet joel robuchon's was slightly less at the time, and the newly opened wynn was one-upping them.  yup - as of a year ago joel robuchon was $350. >
http://web.archive.org/web/20060806...obuchon-at-the-mansion-french-restaurant.aspx

but no longer >

alex @ wynn is currently $145 for price fixe (with menu options) and $195 for tasting ($325 with wine)

http://www.wynnlasvegas.com/media/pdf/AlexMenu_Spring07.pdf

tasting >
*Marinated Yellowtail* and *Osetra Caviar* with Coconut-Cucumber Custard
*Roasted Sea Scallops* with White Asparagus, Pink Grapefruit and Sea Urchin 
Seared Foie Gras with Sweet Onion Compote, Savoy Cabbage and Black Truffle Consommé 
*Daurade** ‘Royale’ *with Rhubarb, Caramelized Endives and Spiced Red Wine Syrup 
Japanese Wagyu Beef with Fava Bean Purée, Candied Shallots and Bordelaise Sauce 
Passion Cheesecake with Graham Crumble 
Strawberries and Mascarpone Cream with Brown Butter Cake and Strawberry Sorbet

price fixe _options_ >
(appetizer)
-Spotted Red Prawns with Spring Vegetable Crudités in Black Truffle Vinaigrette
-Frogs Leg’s ‘Meunière’ and Crayfish with Green Garlic Custard, Sorrel and Tomato Confit  
-Fennel Crusted ‘Toro’ with Niçoise Flavors and Black Olive Purée 
-Maine Lobster with Creamed Leek and Lobster Ravioli, Wild Mushrooms and Porcini Sauce 
(main)
-Filet of John Dory with Heirloom Peas, Carrots and Morel Mushrooms 
-Atlantic Halibut with Shellfish Fricassee and ‘Château Chalon’ Sauce 
-Crispy Atlantic Bass with Roasted Fennel, Tomatoes, Olives and Basil-Lemon Sauce


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2007)

Cathy,
How about Michael's, which is now at SouthPoint?  Used to be in Barbary Coast.  "Old Time" restaurant, reported to be one of the best.  Service is wonderful.  Its pricy, but probably not as much as Joel R.  The have Chilean Sea Bass, among other things.

Fern



Cathyb said:


> Gulp what happened to the pricing in Vegas -- just kidding, I asked for it   I was guessing  $100pp but $200pp, yipes.
> 
> Thank you all.  We love Chilean seabass, rare ahi, lobster, non-smelly fish


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.southpointcasino.com/dining/michaels-menu.php

zagat - 25/26/$85 - continental


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 24, 2007)

In Vegas, there are far to many really good restaurants to list which one would be the "best." Plus, food is a very subjective matter. What I think is great you might feel is low grade pig slop, but I'll give you my impressions of the nicer restaurants we've dined in over the years for what it's worth.

*Restauranti Italiano *at the Riviera: It's been several years but this was a nice, romatically lit restaurant with a good menu, good wine menu and great service. While I really enjoyed the meal my wife didn't think the food was all that great but, she's not big on Italian food unless it's something like Olive Garden. It was probably 1999 or 2000 when we last ate here.

*Piero's* on convention center drive: Reputed to be where anyone who is anyone in Vegas can be seen on any given night. It's a little off the strip on convention center drive and, I believe, Paradise. Nice atmosphere, excellent service and both the wife and I enjoyed our meals very much. Pricey for an Italian restaurant but very nice and worth the price just the same. Our last dinner here was probably in 2002.

*Top of the World* restaurant in the Stratosphere Tower: Maybe the best view available at a restaurant in Vegas. Top of the World is atop the Stratosphere tower. The floor revolves slowly so your view is changing while you dine. I believe it takes about 60 to 90 minutes for one complete revelution. We had the dinner for two which, at the time was $150 before taxes and tip. It was served with a choice of soup/salad, choice of appitizers, main entree and desert. The meal was nice, the view as spectacular and the service was very good. This was back in 2001 (actually just before 9/11)

*Emeril's New Orleans Fish House *in MGM Grand: What can I say, it's Emeril's place. The service was the BEST we've had IMO. Interesting variety of dishes available and the food was excellent. It's open for lunch and that's when we had our meal. Price was around $60 for the two of us and this was just last year. 

*Eifel Tower *Restaurant at the Paris: One of the few high end restaurants we've had dinner at more than once. While I enjoy the food very much my wife really just likes the view afforded of the Bellagio fountains. We've always had early seating before the sun sets. The views of the Bellagio fountains is magnificent. Each meal has been wonderfully prepared and my wife is in love with their banana soufle. We did try the chocolate soufle once and did not think it nearly as good (a little to bitter). Meals have ranged from $100 to $150 for both of us. 

*Kokomo's* at the Mirage: Service was excellent but I have to say neither of us enjoyed the atmosphere all that much. It's really just an area cordned off in the atrium and it feels that way to me. Sort of loses it's intemacy. Service was excellent and they have some really great steaks. My prime rib really looked like something Wilma would have served Fred Flinstone. My wife's king crab legs were HUGE but, the meat was very salty tasting and somewhat dried out. When she told me she prefered the crab legs at Red Lobster that was all I needed to know. Price for two was around $125

*Le Cirque *in Bellagio: I believe this is the correct name of this restaurant. At any rate, it's the Italian restaurant that has a few tabes with a view of the fountains. It has an interesting menu and was not all that expensive but, neither of us really cared that much for our meal. Portions were good sized without over doing it. The service was excellent. There really aren't many tables with good views of the Bellagio lake. We had one that was relatively close but did not afford a great view of the water show. It is not one of the restaurants we'd consider returning to and was something of a dissapointment. Price was around $100 for the two of us. 

*Sir Gallahad's a Place for Prime Rib *in Excalibur: Not exactly high end dining in my opinion but really good prime rib just the same. The prime rib is carved table side and was really very good. Service was fine but not as good as most high end restaurants. I believe out bill was around $60 to $75 for the two of us. It's a place we'd return to for a good cut of prime rib and a nice meal again. 

*Smith and Wollinski's *(sp?): Possibly the WORST service we've ever experienced. Not just for high end dining but for anywhere we've ever eaten. I'm sure it was just an anomoly but I've never seen a waiter so bad in my life. I actually contemplated stiffing him on the tip but chose to give him only 10% instead. That was still on over tip IMO. The maite'de also seated us in a small room between to large parties who seemed to be competing for who could be the loudest. Exceptionally poor placement of for a small group of friends (3 of us). We had such a miserable experience that's I've never considered setting foot in another one of their restaurants again. The food, on the other hand, was very good. Some of the better steaks we've had. If not for the service this was a good restaurant, even if it is a chain restaurant. Dinner was around $100 to $125 for our two meals. 

*Limericks* at the Fitzgeral (downtown): Another restaurant we've been to more than once. Still, not exactly upscale IMO but a nice room, fare service, good food and reasonable prices for what it is. They really try to be upscale but compared to some of the celebrity chefs restaurants on the strip it just wasn't there. It is sort of an old Vegas charm and friendly attentive service. The food has always been very good. Pricing has been around $75 to $100 for the two of us. 

*Great Moments Room *in the Las Vegas Club (possible the name has change to Great Moments Cafe): While we've had more than one meal here, the quality has been falling off over the years and, the last time we ate there is likely to be the last time we'll eat there. Service had gone down hill as well. I suspect this restaurant has become a hit or miss as to quality since we have had very good meals there and good service in the past. But, the last time the waier was inattentive and the food was over cooked and devoid of taste with the exception of the charcole taste for the over done meat. It's really a shame as we had eaten there more than any other high end restaurant in Vegas. Mostly because the quality and service had been good and it was an excellent value for the money. Pricing ranged from $50 to $100 fo the two of us.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 24, 2007)

I know you said seafood, but I must tell you about Delmonico's. It is Emeril's steak house. We called way in advance and got the chef's table and ordered the tasting menu. This was the most amazing meal I've ever had. With wine pairings, it came to about 150 a person without tip.

That was 3 years ago. It was so good, we booked the chef's table again for when we go back in October.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## auntdef (Aug 24, 2007)

I second Delmonico's. There were 8 of us May '05 and 4 did the tasting with wine pairings...bill was $1300....we had the best time and the meal was beyond excellent!!  They actually refer to the Chef's table as the "Kitchen Table" because that is where it is, surronded by glass so that you are part of the kitchen minus the noise. 

Afterwards we were rewarded with a tour of the kitchen and all the rooms attached. The Chef de Cuisine was Dana D'Anzi and Kevin Vogt was the Master Sommelier. 
I'm looking at the menu now and my mouth is watering. Also they made the most incredible truffle potato chips to munch on before the meal :whoopie: .


----------



## Mimi39 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ruth's Chris, there are two locations in Vegas, they serve salmon and other seafood as well as steak and it will come to less than $150.00 for two with a glass of wine.  Nice atmosphere and service.


----------



## pacheco18 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tao (at the Venetian) -- perhaps the toughest dinner reservation in LV.
Wonderful upscale Asian cuisine -- many seafood options.  Reserve way ahead or you'll be eating at midnight.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW-Thank you all! Tuggers are so great


----------



## rfb813 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aureole at the Mandalay Bay and Picasso at Bellagio were excellent. Good service and the food was wonderful. Both have seafood on the menu. Aureole has Sea Bass.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 25, 2007)

pacheco18 said:


> Tao (at the Venetian) -- perhaps the toughest dinner reservation in LV.
> Wonderful upscale Asian cuisine -- many seafood options.  Reserve way ahead or you'll be eating at midnight.




By booking online in advance I'm having no problem seeing reservations at decent times. As with anything remotely popular in Vegas, you need to reserve before arriving in town. Otherwise you might find yourself left out in the cold. 

To date so long as I have requested reservations a couple of weeks in advance I haven't had an issue getting a decent table time. For that matter, if we show up early we've often been seated at an earlier time.....but don't count on it. 

Right now Tao is the hot restaurant in Vegas. Next year it will be somewhere else.


----------



## Proudpapa (Aug 26, 2007)

*What about Andre's ??*

We have lived here in Vegas for 30 years & love going to Andre's. We are not seafood lovers, BUT our friends are & they loved their meals there. Call in advance & if a special occasion, they will prepare a special printed menu for you.  It is very unique for Vegas-Andre's has been voted the best French Rest for the last 5 years - in an old renovated house in downtown. If you go, let me know what you think.


----------



## 4dabirds (Aug 26, 2007)

Cathy,

We love the terriyaki sea bass at Hamada's... it melts in your mouth like candy; is inexpensive (relatively); and is available even at 2am!

For all-you-can eat sushi... $20.95 lunch and $25.95 dinner - Sushi on Summerlin (go on Monday and you get free Asahi beer as well). Their Cajun Albacore is a lightly seared tuna with just the right amount of spicing topped with a light citrus sauce - it is soooo good! As is their salmon with ponzu and scallion; green muscles with yum yum sauce; and spicy tuna cut roll with sushi on top (like a rainbow) with masagu. 

For chinese seafood dim sum, we used to go to Sam Woo BBQ or the Cathay House both off Spring Mountain ...I believe they only do the seafood Fri-Sun.

For seafood pan roasts and a decent glass of wine.. it is STILL the Oyster Bar outside the Costa Del Sol seafood restaurant in Sunset Station Casino. The Costa del Sol may be more what you are looking for, but the Oyster Bar offers better pricing, the same group of chefs, and a laid back atmosphere.

Kim


PS...

I know you were probably asking about a higher scale type of place, BUT things that are yummy do not always have to be priced at $300pp and Vegas has many quality offerings that are more realistic in price and often better in our opinion. We have been fortunate to eat at "the best" as we have friends who are F&B managers at Ceasar's, Stratosphere, MGM, Luxor, Mandalay Bay, Bellagio, Paris, The Palms, Harrah's, The Rio, and The Venetian... maybe I am just too frugal, but I can't justify the pricing when I am not being comped.


----------



## grest (Aug 26, 2007)

My daughter and her husband had a $600 anniversary dinner at Alize, at the Palms casino and hotel.  I almost choked, but hey, it's not my money!  They said it was simply amazing.  I'll take their word for it..
Connie


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 26, 2007)

sea bass might no longer be on the menu at joel robuchon.


----------

